# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  ريال مدريد يريد سيلفا..وسيلفا يريد برشلونة

## الحصن نيوز

<div style="margin-left: 15px; text-align: justify;"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">يواصل نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني بقيادة رئيسه فلورنتينو بيريز مفاوضاته لضم نخبة اللاعبين لتعزيز صفوف الفريق الملكي الموسم المقبل ويبدو أن الوجهة المقبلة ستكون على جناح نادي فالنسيا الأيسر دافيد سيلفا

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

